# print size



## Djurchicprelude (Sep 3, 2005)

if my camera digital camera takes pic at the size 3008 x 2000 how do i know what size its going to print out without being cut off on the sides. thanks


----------



## alexecho (Sep 3, 2005)

It will print at what ever size you set it to print at. The print size is based on the resolution (spacing of pixels) not the actual size if image on screen. You should be able to go up to about 10x12 print size though.
Run a search online for exact figures but many sites offer different numbers, which is why I'm not offering you any at all... (Either that or I don't have any stats to hand)


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 3, 2005)

Divide resolution by dpi/ppi.

If your file is 3000x2000 then at

100 dpi the print would be 30"x20"
200 dpi = 15"x10"
300 dpi = 10"x6.6"


----------

